# Dogs eating Live Oak Acorns...is that Safe?



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

I have five dogs: a Dane, GSD, Weimeraner, Beagle and Doxie mix. They all love to eat the acorns from my Live Oak Trees out back. They'll stand there and munch them up....should I be worried about this. They've been doing it for a couple of weeks now...

Also anyone that has experience with Danes: my dane is slobering at night when she comes in to sleep...I've not noticed it during the day, but then again, I'm busy coming and going around here and she's busy sleeping or running around. The other day she was actually dripping and 'bubbling' pretty heavily. She's almost 8 now...just wondering what may be causing it...I guess it could be the acorn eating...since I've just recently noticed it, but none of the other dogs are doing it....:help:


----------



## Iowaman (Jun 17, 2007)

We had an instance where young puppies ate acorns, and one puppy died. Per our vet, the acorns were the cause, and we had to make sure they stayed away from the tree. Only one of four died, so I don't know if he ate more than the others, or if he died because he was a puppy, because I don't know how or if they affect full grown dogs.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Typcially dogs only eat enough to cause gastritis (stomach upset). It would be pretty unlikely that any too bad would happen to them. But maybe young pups would be more sensitive? The Dane could be slobbering more because her stomach is upset.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Danes have very sensitive stomachs. My blue Dane has been eating our Hickory nuts when I'm not watching - so we have to keep an eye on her.

I would keep them away just to be safe. Wouldn't want to lose any of them.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Check your danes teeth. It is possible she broke a tooth or has something caught in them. As GM said, they could just be causing an upset tummy and that is the cause of the drool. Would not hurt to give her some canned pumpkin to help balance out the effect of the nut meals


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Scaresgro said:


> Danes have very sensitive stomachs. My blue Dane has been eating our Hickory nuts when I'm not watching - so we have to keep an eye on her.
> 
> I would keep them away just to be safe. Wouldn't want to lose any of them.


when i am grinding hickory nuts my dogs hover around me wait to pounce when a nut flies off the country lol... I never feed them many but i would like to supplement their food with some since they are quite rich in nutrients. Are they safe for dogs to eat regularly?


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I would say teeth or tummy too.... What worries me about her eating the acorns is the very real possibility of bloat....And excessive drooling is a sign of that. I don't know what the rate of gas emmissions from acrons would be but I could ask Dana for you if you want. You don't mention any vomiting or difficulty in pooping.... I'd keep her away from the acorns for a while and see what happens. I know they're very acidic and that's not good for a dane. Btw, give her a big hug from her Aunt Abby..... Miss ya'll.


----------



## cricket (Dec 15, 2004)

I was just told that they're on the "poisonous to dogs" plant list.... I don't know in what quantity though....


----------

